# iPhone 4 not working blue screen of death? :-(



## daniels

So i picked up my iphone 4 and pushed the home button nothing came up, i was sure i left it turned on but then i pushed the power button and it didn't turn on  and so i went online and googled it and held down the home and power button for 10 seconds to reset it. It turned on for 15 seconds and worked fine then flashed a blue screen and turned off and now when i turn it on its stuck at the apple logo with broken apples half showing up for a second and changing back to apple logo split in half. I can't even turn it off to reset it, :-( :-( What do i do?


----------



## daniels

tried to reset it again goes back to blue screen turns of and does it again


----------



## G-Mo

Put the iPhone into DFU mode and restore.


----------



## Rounder

G-Mo said:


> Put the iPhone into DFU mode and restore.


Was just going to suggest that, any luck?


----------



## iphoneottawa

Sorry to hear that.
I would just take it back and get a refund or get a new one ordered.


----------



## daniels

Rounder said:


> Was just going to suggest that, any luck?


so i put it into dfu mode then it turned back on and it worked fine for the past 30 mins and now i was just listening to music it turned off again :-( and its having a seizure all over again XX) just my luck


----------



## Rounder

Yeah bring that back, that's simply a faulty one. Isn't the Apple Store still open in BC? Run!!


----------



## daniels

wish i could im and hour and half from the apple store but if it does it again im restoring it and if its still doesn't solve it, its back to fido but too bad shipments don't come in till 3 weeks now. Im defiantly getting the extended warranty from fido now $120.00 will be worth a broken, lost or stolen iphone.


----------



## Rounder

Oh man... well let us know if the restore fixes it, but it sounds like a hardware issue. I know this is just me, but I'd be finding a way to get to the Apple Store, call AppleCare beforehand and try to schedule something when you know a replacement will be there.


----------



## LebanonDon

Wow that's brutal man  I hope you find a temp. fix until a new shipment comes.


----------



## Meiso

Sorry to hear about your glitchy unit.. I wish you the best of luck in obtaining a replacement as expeditiously as possible.


----------



## kloan

For someone that was so excited to be getting one, that really sucks you got a bad one. Hope your next one's better!


----------



## daniels

It's been working fine for the past hour now, should I still call apple or fido since I have 15 days?


----------



## Meiso

daniels said:


> It's been working fine for the past hour now, should I still call apple or fido since I have 15 days?


See how it goes for the next few days and if there's any sign of a glitch get that thing replaced pronto.


----------



## daniels

thanks for your answers! i was just got the blue screen again i thought my xbox only got red rings of death lol but i just realized i've posted over 1000 posts on ehMac  going to restore it this time. I got to use it for a day so its all good, i was excited for the camera but i think my 3G had a better one :/


----------



## daniels

ok im so confused now im restoring right now and the screen turned blue? defiantly hardware issue not software.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Return it!


----------



## daniels

can't right now no one's open


----------



## Rounder

daniels said:


> can't right now no one's open


Couldn't you call AppleCare and have them send a replacement to you if that's faster? Because that's really a bad issue...


----------



## daniels

nope they're closed.


----------



## Rounder

daniels said:


> nope they're closed.


I would give then a call tomorrow. Usually they ship quickly and that might be a better option for you. Sorry for the bad luck man, and hope you get a replacement soon


----------



## daniels

thanks , i tried restoring again, working now going to see what happens over night.


----------



## Rounder

That is one schizophrenic phone you have there!


----------



## daniels

hehehe, i guess that's what happens when apple rushes in manufacturing something. They might have skipped a step in making mine.


----------



## iphoneottawa

Write a blog about it with photos and videos. 
It will be picked up by all the Haters and may make you rich & famous!


----------



## daniels

iphoneottawa said:


> Write a blog about it with photos and videos.
> It will be picked up by all the Haters and may make you rich & famous!


:lmao: its not doing it anymore


----------



## Ironside

daniels said:


> :lmao: its not doing it anymore


Blue screen of death? Is it running windows??? ...did you try popping the battery out and putting it back .... err.... wait... :lmao:

In all seriousness though, even if it's working fine, you should replace it. If you are already having problems now, chances are, you'll experience worse problems down the line.

Don't be scared into the warranty, you are the rare exception my friend... i'd say 99% of these phones are mint.

Typically, if something is going to go wrong with an electronic device, it is VERY LIKELY it will happen within the first year of ownership and the manufacturer's warranty will suffice.

Extended warranties are cash-grabby rip-offs. Trust me, I worked @ Best Buy... tptptptp


----------



## daniels

I'm going to call apple today and let them know about but I don't think they will replace it because it's working fine now or will they??


----------



## daniels

Called my local fido store to ask if they could exchange it they told me to call apple and so then I told the apple rep about the problem he said he's never heard of it but if it happens again call us back because we would also like to know what's wrong with it. I think it was a software issue which was fixed when I restored it.


----------

